Ask HN: Does a IRC or equivalent chat exist for HNers? - fosco
======
fosco
Holy smokes, I found [https://www.hnchat.com/](https://www.hnchat.com/)

check it out.

~~~
simplehuman
Just did. I think OP wants a civilized discussion channel :)

------
matbram
Yeah, great community for HN folks is ##passiveincome on Freenode

[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23passiveincome&ui...](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23passiveincome&uio=MTY9dHJ1ZSYyPXRydWUac)

------
mindcrime
#startups on Freenode IRC. There's also a #hn channel, but there's never
anybody in there.

------
lockjawh
Are you referring​ to a channel? Or the client itself? I believe the channel
startups on freenode has catered to the HN community (and was where I heard
about it initially), however I'm not sure how many users it has online
typically.

~~~
fosco
channel or area where people chat in a chatroom type deal. I'll take a look at
startup, thanks!

